# Double Sided Wood Stoves



## Castle Rock Joe (Nov 23, 2007)

Building a new lake home on Castle Rock Lake in Wisc.

I have a huge Great room that includes the dining room kitchen and living room. 
Looking to do a double sided wood burning stove to seperate the living room and dining area. 
Having trouble finding a US manufactor or dealer. I can find double sided fireplaces but not wood burning stoves

Any Ideas??? 

This is what I am looking for.

http://www.stovesonline.co.uk/wood_burning_stoves/Hunter-double-sided-stoves.html


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 23, 2007)

Never seen one before... we have single sided stoves and double sided gas direct vent at the stop I work at in Madison.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Nov 23, 2007)

free standing has 4 sides


----------



## begreen (Nov 23, 2007)

I've seen a few from the UK, but not here.


----------



## budman (Nov 23, 2007)

[quote aor="BeGreen" date="1195874083"]I've seen a few from the UK, but not here.[/quote]
Is that spoknick stove works.


----------



## Liv2123 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello,

We have just purchased a home with an inefficient doubled sided fireplace, and are looking for the same double sided wood burning stove to put into that hearth.  Have you had any luck finding a double sided stove in the US?  We can find them all over the place on British websites, but nothing so far in the US.

Thanks,





			
				Castle Rock Joe said:
			
		

> Building a new lake home on Castle Rock Lake in Wisc.
> 
> I have a huge Great room that includes the dining room kitchen and living room.
> Looking to do a double sided wood burning stove to seperate the living room and dining area.
> ...


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 5, 2010)

People stop buy looking for them every year and no one has come up with availability in the U.S. so far. Only in the U.K.

The challenge of making one that would pass the EPA tests would be significant. And the market a small one.


----------



## dcg1520 (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes! I found one last summer when I was doing serious research on our home remodel. I have paperwork at home, and I will look through my email to see if I find any references or requests. I know that the way I found it was that I started with one that I liked on a European site. Then I started doing searches for that particular brand name and "United States". I found 1 or 2 suppliers in Georgia, both were chimney sweeps. I don't know if that is common or not, but I can see that it would make them more difficult to find. I went so far as to have them mail me some pricing information. I will keep looking and post when I find something in my records. Keep the faith. They are out there.


----------



## dcg1520 (Nov 9, 2010)

Bingo! I admit that it is not the most attractive unit in the world. The area of glass is smaller than I would have preferred, but efficiency was very important to me in my search. You may want to invest some time looking into North American suppliers of all of the brands showing up on the European websites. That is how I found this one.

Link to stoves (Oracle 2 is the see thru unit):
http://www.icc-rsf.com/en/rsf/rsf-fireplaces-woodburning-fireplaces

Link to suppliers near Pittsburgh:
http://www.icc-rsf.com/en/rsf/main.php?pbrc1=15201&getResult=1&l=e&d=3&t=mainpages&i=55#res

Best of luck!


----------



## bigwalleye (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a double-sided fireplace, also.  I am considering installing a pellet insert on one side and closing the other with smoked glass/etc.

However, I can't help but look at the wood fired double-sided inserts - the few that I've seen.  Besides this RSF company - which has dealers in Columbus, OH (I'm in Akron, OH), are there any other manufacturers in the states?

And as far as this RSF product goes, can anyone comment on how well it works?  Thanks1


----------



## wkpoor (Jan 21, 2011)

The Elm stove would solve the issue. It could be fitted with the same front on both ends and have the exhaust in the middle. Might be a little custom work there but I can't imagine it not being a viable solution.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 21, 2011)

JohnnyBravo said:
			
		

> free standing has 4 sides




There's a double _wall_ wood stove on youtube...."it don't heat worth a dang though...."


----------

